
Ask HN: Do you have private libraries at work? - simon_acca
In talking to folks in our industry I’ve come to realize that, in small-to-medium sized companies, the burden is often too high for figuring out how to extract reusable code into libraries, host the libraries appropriately, make them accessible to developer’s machines as well as to CI&#x2F;CD, and do so for multiple languages. So what ends up happening is either writing a lot of similar code over and over, or copying 
-and-pasting code around, or coming up with some homebrew (supposedly easier) library-like strategy.<p>So my question to you, if you work in a small or medium sized company is: do you have libraries? How are they managed? Do you use the “proper” tools provided by each language (which languages, specifically?) or do you have an alternative solution? Where do you host these libraries? How is authentication handled?
======
phaemon
I used to work in a small company and yes, they used libraries. They were
handled exactly the same as open source libs: available on GitHub, just in
private repos instead of public.

